# deodorant too greasy...how do i fix it!



## sassey (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!  I just ran across this board and just love it.  what a great source for information!  Hopefully someone out there can make a suggestion to me for my problem.

I am experimenting with making deodorant.  I saw a post on here about it and I basically just used a lip balm recipe I had and arrow root powder, baking powder and corn starch to it along with some EO's added to it.  I only made a little bit knowing it would need some work to make it just right.  the problem is that it is too greasy. I used beeswax in this recipe, so do i need to just melt it down and add more, or do I add more cornstarch, baking soda or arrowroot powder?

Also, my husband is willing to try this, but doesn't like the smell of the EO's.  he likes the cocoa butter smell that it naturally has.  Is is necessary to add any EO's, or would it possibly work without it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't have to add the eo's but some, like tea tree, have anti-bacterial qualities.  

Can you post your recipe?  We might be able to help more.  If it's too greasy what soft oils are you using?  

I stick with fract coconut oil and jojoba as those absorb pretty well.


----------



## sassey (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, here is the recipe I used.  I did go ahead and remelt and add more beeswax which I think helped.

sweet almond oil 43%
beeswax 22%
cocoa butter 15%
coconut oil 10%
lanolin 10%

then I used 3 drops of vitamin E
1 TBSP baking soda
1 TBSP arrow root powder
2 TBSP corn starch


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2010)

That is 4 TBSP of powders to how many oz of oil/butter/wax?


----------



## sassey (Sep 17, 2010)

I originally only added 3 TBSP, but I did remelt and add 1 gram of beexwax and 1 more TBSP of corn starch.  I thought I could cut some of the greasiness that way.  I have never tried deodorant, so I just threw some things together hoping for the best!  Judging from your response Tabitha, I must have done an overkill in the powders.....huh?  If I did, how much would you recommend as a standard guideline?

Thank you. :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2010)

It does not say how many oz of the oil/butter/wax mixture you added the powder too, That is the number I need to make an assesment.

If you added 4 TBSP to 1 pound of base, that is one thing, if you added 4 TBSP to 5 pounds of base that is completely different. 

I need to get the powder to base ratio.


----------



## sassey (Sep 17, 2010)

OOPS!  Sorry, here is what I did:

24 g Sweet almond oil
12 g beeswax
9 g cocoa butter
6 g coconut oil
6 g lanolin
1 tbsp baking soda
2 tbsp corn starch
1 tbsp arrow root
2 drops tea tree tree oil


----------



## txsoaper (Sep 21, 2010)

Just an idea, but maybe you should drop the lanolin and maybe 1 TBSP of your powder???


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm new to lip balms and have never made deoderant, but my take is you add 1/3 butters, 1/3 oils, and 1/3 wax, plus whatever your additives are.  I would think you may need more beeswax to make the product stiffer, if that doesn't work how about switching to some less-greasy oils like jojoba or avocado?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 21, 2010)

The one item you are missing is Tinosan....  http://www.theherbarie.com/Tinosan-SDC-pr-400.html...  This product is very effective for deodorant as well as being used as a preservative in products with a PH lower than 7.....


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> The one item you are missing is Tinosan....  http://www.theherbarie.com/Tinosan-SDC-pr-400.html...  This product is very effective for deodorant as well as being used as a preservative in products with a PH lower than 7.....


It works with oils/butters only formula? I thought it was only water soluble.
Optiphen works as a preservative with oil based formulas.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Soapbuddy - it's fine in oil only formulations and actually works really well in deodorant sticks.... I started using it just over a year ago and found it very effective....

I should add that this was orignally marketed as a deodorant additive and its only recently that they started to market it for a preservative....


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Hi Soapbuddy - it's fine in oil only formulations and actually works really well in deodorant sticks.... I started using it just over a year ago and found it very effective....
> 
> I should add that this was orignally marketed as a deodorant additive and its only recently that they started to market it for a preservative....


Thank you. That's good to know. I do have some that I tried in a lotion and that didn't work out. Would you use it at 0.1% since the formula has no water?


----------



## sassey (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> The one item you are missing is Tinosan....  http://www.theherbarie.com/Tinosan-SDC-pr-400.html...  This product is very effective for deodorant as well as being used as a preservative in products with a PH lower than 7.....



Do my recipe proportions look okay to you?  Should I drop the lanolin like earlier suggested?  WHen I add the Tinosan, do I need to reduce anything else in the recipe or do I just add it in addition to what I have?  What percentage should this be used at?

Thank you so much for your suggestion...I will give it a try! :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2010)

1/3nwax, 1/3 oil & 1/3 butter is a starting point, but because she used cocoa butter which is rock hard, she does not need as much wax.

When I make deos I use 1 tablespoon of powder per 1oz of oil/butter/wax mixture.

It is a greasy product by nature. I believe that is the nature of the beast. You sacrifice the dry glide of a commercial deodorant for the sake of a more natural, safer product.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2010)

I use it at the full .3% to get the maximum deodorant effect.

Sassey - Try this for your recipe:

Beeswax - 14 gr (29.9%)
Sweet Almond Oil - 9 gr (19.2%)
Cocoa Butter - 9 gr (19.2%)
Coconut Oil - 6 gr (12.8%)
Lanolin - 6 gr (12.8%)
Cornstarch - .25 tsp (2.6%)
Arrowroot - .25 tsp (2.6%)
Tea Tree Oil - 3 drops (.4%)
Tinason - 2 drops (.3%)

You can have too much powder in it which would just make a sticky mess.

It would also be easier to make this in larger amounts which is why I've given your the percentages....


----------



## sassey (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Tabitha for your response.  I don't mind a little greasiness, but I am afraid of it staining clothing.  Should I try maybe shea butter or mango butter instead of cocoa butter?  Would this help the formulation some?  I also noticed that when I use this and then take a shower, my armpits feel like there is a coating on there that doesn't wash off.  What is causing this, or is this just normal for natural deodorant?


----------



## sassey (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Lindy!!!! I will give this a try.  I think I had too much powder in it.  It was greasy, but didn't have any glide if that makes sense.    I only have two tubes so could I fill them and pour the rest into a container and remelt and pour into tubes as needed?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2010)

If you try re-melting it, you are going to throw of the powder content, it will sink, clump, etc. I have tried remelting a couple times, but it is not a good idea if it has powder in it already.

I make my wax/oil/butter base a gallon at a time. I scoop out as much as I need into a pyrex measuring cup, melt, add the powder, stir  &  pour. 

Make sure you do not pour too hot or your powder will sink. Infact, maybe that is your problem now. Maybe it is greasy because the powder sank & you are applying straight wax/oi/butter. Just a thought...

Again, my ratio is 1oz base to 1 tablespoon powder.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2010)

Another thing about remelting you are going to damage the EO and I'm not sure how well the Tinosan would hold up depending on temps....


----------



## sassey (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Tabitha and Lindy for your suggestions.  I have been pouring my mixture fairly warm, so you could be right about the powders sinking.  I think I will maybe try to melt my oils and butters together and pour them into a separate storage container. Then couldn't I do as Tabitha suggested and just scoop out about 2 oz at a time and when I remelt it I could add my powders ( which for 2 oz would be 2 TBSP) , Essential oils and tinosan and pour up into my container.  Wouldn't this work?  It would be less work if I am only making a tube or two at a time.  My husband and I will probably be the only ones using it unless I can get my family to convert.

Thanks again for all the wonderful help and suggestions.  I appreciate everyone who helped.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 24, 2010)

Sassey that should work just fine....


----------



## mariflo (Sep 30, 2010)

I've also been playing with deodorant formulations and I've come up with something that works very well for me. 
It's a no wax recipe and I have to say it feels a lot smoother and nicer than the one with wax. It feels less oily and works pretty well  
The only ones that worked for me were the commercial antiperspirants heavy on the side of aluminium and from all my attempts this comes closest to them.
I don't have exact quantities because I didn't measure but I used:
-shea butter
-corn startch
-sodium bicarbonate
-lavender and tea tree essential oils (plenty)
So I melted the shea in the microwave and added 1:3 parts of sodium bicarb:corn startch till it formed a paste the consistency of mashed potatoes. After it cooled down a bit (but still soft) I added the ess oils and spooned it into a twist up deodorant container (I had to tap it onto the counter a few times to level it).
This works very well for me and it doesn't stain my closing like the beeswax formulation used to do.
hth


----------



## sassey (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like the beeswax is what causes that "cant wash off" feeling.  I have noticed in the shower that no matter how much I scrub, my armpits feel like they are coated and even a little sticky.  I don't like this, so I think I will try your idea and eliminate the was completely.  Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 30, 2010)

I used palm kernel flakes, corn starch and baking soda and tea tree oil.  I am not 100% happy with it, I think commercial stick is better...but we'll see


----------



## tank7900 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just made some today, and it came out perfect.  Not greasy, and smooth enough to apply without hair or skin removal.

1.25oz beeswax
0.5oz cocoa butter
1.25oz coconut oil
10-12 drops EO (I used lemosgrass oil)


----------



## ToniD (Feb 19, 2011)

I make my deodorant like a lotion.   the water phase has witch hazel in it, which I read will help.    I put the powders in after the oil phase and water phase have emulsified.     The only thing is that I have to rub in on with my fingers as I can't find a tube that will take a lotion.   No greasy feeling.


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 19, 2011)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I make my deodorant like a lotion.   the water phase has witch hazel in it, which I read will help.    I put the powders in after the oil phase and water phase have emulsified.     The only thing is that I have to rub in on with my fingers as I can't find a tube that will take a lotion.   No greasy feeling.



I make mine like a lotion also ToniD, except it's a very thin lotion and I put it in roll on bottles (purchased bottles from Camden Grey).  Just took my favorite lotion recipe and tweaked it to thin it out, added the powders and  the essential oils to help with the deoderizing.  No greasiness whatsoever, and no white transfer to my clothing.  Love it!


----------



## ToniD (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Rubyslippers!   That is helpful!      I had found roll on bottles, except I would have to buy 1000 of them.....


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 20, 2011)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Thanks Rubyslippers!   That is helpful!      I had found roll on bottles, except I would have to buy 1000 of them.....



You can buy them a dozen at a time from Camden Grey.  Also found them on ebay.  I think the seller was more_than_bottles.  Not sure about that seller name, but they sell them in lots of 15 or 100; price is competitive with CG.  Works out to about $1.25 per bottle which is kind of expensive, but cheaper than buying deoderant off the shelf and at least you have control over what you apply to your body.

Whoops.....didn't mean to get off topic from the original post; guess it just evolved


----------

